# Jann's Netcraft ??!!....



## 50incher (Aug 23, 2011)

Holy crap, I just played with their new website, trying to place an order.....I don't think I've ever hated an online ordering site more....I got fed up and deleted everything, not gonna deal with what I saw....might just be me, as I had to reregister from lack of "activity" ....not to mention 75% of what I wanted was out of stock !....

Heading to Andy's !!....


----------



## polychoke (Mar 13, 2012)

For years I would order obscure tackle I didn't even need just to stay on the Netcraft catalog mailing list. I don't mind placing orders digitally, but do much better (and spend more money) shopping from a paper catalog.


----------



## KenTrost (Dec 24, 2020)

Just last night I used my catalog to read descriptions and look up actual sizes and then placed my order online.


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

I love the old catalogs reminds me of Grampa who built a few great rods on their blanks.


----------



## D.Allred (Aug 12, 2019)

50incher said:


> Holy crap, I just played with their new website, trying to place an order.....I don't think I've ever hated an online ordering site more....I got fed up and deleted everything, not gonna deal with what I saw....might just be me, as I had to reregister from lack of "activity" ....not to mention 75% of what I wanted was out of stock !....
> 
> Heading to Andy's !!....


If you havent tried them yet, take a look at Barlow's. They have always been pleasant to deal with.


----------



## ro2 (Oct 6, 2011)

+1 for barlow tackel. Some of their lure blanks aren’t the best. Good site , selection and prices are fair


----------



## Bigbass201 (Jul 11, 2019)

I'm just down the road from Jann's so it's easy for me to head to the showroom and see what they have. You probably can call and place a order that way. I hear lots of orders coming in while I'm checking things out there.


----------



## 50incher (Aug 23, 2011)

Bigbass201 said:


> I'm just down the road from Jann's so it's easy for me to head to the showroom and see what they have. You probably can call and place a order that way. I hear lots of orders coming in while I'm checking things out there.


Thanks, yeah, I've been to the showroom many years ago....got a camp & cruise outboard there for duck hunting, 2.7 hp I think, lol....air cooled, was awesome....

I just got frustrated with the new website, not blaming Netcraft....their customer service has always been outstanding....I talked with them a few years ago when I ordered a St. Croix rod blank, and turned out that St. Croix actually stopped offering their blanks and didn't even bother to inform Netcraft till after they had already had their new year catalog printed !....how crazy is that for a business to treat another ?....

Also, I placed an order back in late winter, maybe Feb....got the confirmation email and never heard another word or package....3 days ago I got the small order, happy for that but ??.... didn't help me for jigging hair jigs that I wanted to try early spring, lol....

For the record, I love Jann's Netcraft....got ps'd off for sure....if they are anything like where I work right now ??!!....I hope they survive !....


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm sure their site will be fine. Redesigns always go through a bit of startup pains.


----------



## Bigbass201 (Jul 11, 2019)

50incher said:


> Thanks, yeah, I've been to the showroom many years ago....got a camp & cruise outboard there for duck hunting, 2.7 hp I think, lol....air cooled, was awesome....
> 
> I just got frustrated with the new website, not blaming Netcraft....their customer service has always been outstanding....I talked with them a few years ago when I ordered a St. Croix rod blank, and turned out that St. Croix actually stopped offering their blanks and didn't even bother to inform Netcraft till after they had already had their new year catalog printed !....how crazy is that for a business to treat another ?....
> 
> ...


I've had my fair share of frustrations with websites and ordering. I get it. I just find myself trying to order from these smaller companies more than large corporations. It seems like big business wants to put all the small guys out of business these days.


----------



## walleyewarrior (10 mo ago)

> I've had my fair share of frustrations with websites and ordering. I get it. I just find myself trying to order from these smaller companies more than large corporations. It seems like big business wants to put all the small guys out of business these days.


Like amazon ? 
I never order from them but have friends that complain they're too big but continue to feed the beast anyway, hypocrites.


----------



## Bigbass201 (Jul 11, 2019)

walleyewarrior said:


> Like amazon ?
> I never order from them but have friends that complain they're too big but continue to feed the beast anyway, hypocrites.


Yep. I search out local hardware stores and produce markets. You would be surprised at what is grown locally vs buying at Walmart, Krogers, etc.


----------



## 50incher (Aug 23, 2011)

sureshot006 said:


> I'm sure their site will be fine. Redesigns always go through a bit of startup pains.





Bigbass201 said:


> I've had my fair share of frustrations with websites and ordering. I get it. I just find myself trying to order from these smaller companies more than large corporations. It seems like big business wants to put all the small guys out of business these days.





Bigbass201 said:


> Yep. I search out local hardware stores and produce markets. You would be surprised at what is grown locally vs buying at Walmart, Krogers, etc.





walleyewarrior said:


> Like amazon ?
> I never order from them but have friends that complain they're too big but continue to feed the beast anyway, hypocrites.


Lol, yeah I agree with all of you....I always try and support local bait shops, etc....but/and smaller companies like Netcraft have been around a long time and need support too, as they were here supporting us sportsman long before the big box deals, and have a lot of unique stuff....it's a balancing act almost to me....I miss our local Gander Mt. store like crazy, even as flawed as it became later....internet, internet, blah blah....sometimes ya just want to put your hand on something....

Hell, I bought some "Domka" ? jigs at a gas station last week ! lol....nuff said I guess....cheers all....


----------



## Jann's Netcraft (Feb 23, 2015)

50incher said:


> Holy crap, I just played with their new website, trying to place an order.....I don't think I've ever hated an online ordering site more....I got fed up and deleted everything, not gonna deal with what I saw....might just be me, as I had to reregister from lack of "activity" ....not to mention 75% of what I wanted was out of stock !....
> 
> Heading to Andy's !!....


Good Afternoon,

We realize that we are late to the discussion here, but we did launch a new website this year, and apologize for any frustrations you have experienced while trying to order on the site. We are working every day to resolve any unexpected issues with the site to provide you with an improved shopping experience. Customer Service is of the highest priority, so if you encounter any of these issues, please give us a call at (419) 868-8288 so we can assist you. All of your continued support and business is greatly appreciated, and we look forward to continuing to serve anglers for years to come. 

Good Fishin',

Jann's Netcraft


----------



## waldowillie (Feb 1, 2012)

Jann's Netcraft is a quality place to do business with. You will never see a big box store posting an apology like the one above.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

I use Netcraft a lot. Put orders in for pick-up. Makes a nice drive to get it. Not happy with shipping costs. Thats my only complaint.


----------

